

Wow What could cause a person to stoop so low - bincsearch
http://blog.bincsearch.com/?p=469

======
bdotdub
I'm not sure, but this title seems a little distasteful

~~~
qhoxie
Agreed, there is no reason to be flippant about this.

------
olefoo
This has to be one of the most inane and trivialising posts I've seen on the
subject of the SiPort shootings.

